# lowering springs & body kit



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Does anyone have eibach lowring springs on their spec v and a body kit? 
I am looking at getting the springs but also a body kit from stillen. I want to be sure of the ground clearance and see how often I would bottom out before I go ahead and get both.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

I know that import motor sports in PA has lowered at least 1 spec -v. Maybe you should give them a call or send an email. www.importms.com The website is still being created but there is email links and phone numbers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

hey bro, i have eibach sportlines and an aeroduo/jt autostyles kit on my spec, no real clearance problems sometimes i bottom out the front tho, not to bad though.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Sweet. I may have to put my springs and body kit on hold though. Got some other things in line.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SilverSpec175 said:


> *Sweet. I may have to put my springs and body kit on hold though. Got some other things in line. *


I would highly suggest you get Progress instead of Eibach whenever you get the chance to get springs. Eibach's don't ride as well as Progress. I've driven a Spec with Progress, and it rides really nice. No bottoming out or anything. The only problem in your case is the ride height. It's a pretty low drop. I wouldn't see why you wouldn't be able to put a kit on it, but you'll have to be careful. It might be best to get adjustable ride height somewhere like GC coilovers or if you have funds, Motivation coilovers.


----------

